
Live stream: Explaining my 750 line compiler+runtime designed to GPU self-host - arcfide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcUWTa16Jc0
======
arcfide
This is the live stream that was talked about here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13565743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13565743)

I'll be doing this in a sort of AMA style. Please ask your technical questions
here. Please use the YouTube Live chat to discuss video, stream quality, or
audio questions or comments.

------
RodgerTheGreat
This has been very informative so far- looking forward to reviewing the
footage later to see the parts I missed!

Do you have time to walk us through how one of the passes works step by step?
Feel free to choose whichever you think is shortest or easiest to explain.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Thanks!

------
fourier
What is your workflow while developing the compiler?

\- Are you experimenting with the particular function in REPL/interpreter and
then add it to the code?

\- How do you debug the code?

\- How do you test it, what are the test suits etc?

~~~
fourier
yes thanks!

------
arcfide
Here are some things that I'll try to remember to get to:

1\. Disposable Code 2\. History of the Design of the compiler, including all
the other stuff I've tried. 3\. My own programming background. 4\. Comments in
the code 5\. Smaller code vs. Readable Code and Quality vs. Size 6\.
Abstractions and their proper use 7\. The aesthetics of programming

